# Free Pattern Site



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Another great free pattern site..........

http://freepatterns.nobleknits.com/view/mosaic :thumbup:


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for the link.....lovely patterns xx


----------



## San (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks, great site!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Bookmarked. Thank you.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

some nice patterns. thanx


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

bookmarked it!


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

Book marked it too What a nice site. Thanks a whole bunch!!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Nice site. Thanks for sharing


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for the site!


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice site, thank you for sharing


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you, since we are getting a new one in Jan. this will be on my to do list. I printed the pattern.


----------



## mileysmum (Apr 7, 2012)

bookmarked it, thanks


----------

